# My Black TT 225 Build Thread - Air Ride



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi All!

Thought I'd introduce myself and start a build thread as I've been a member for some time but have never posted. I bought my TT in August last year after a lot of searching. 2 owners, 84,000, black paint, black interior with full Audi service history.

It clearly hadn't been used in some time covering just 300 miles from 2011 - 2014. The lady who owned it for over 10 years had it parked up due to having kids who no longer comfortably fit in. It was a very reluctant sale on her behalf but I was keen to take it off her hands - and she was driving a lovely A5 so wasn't feeling too bad for her...

First thing to do was a full service and cambelt change. After lots of quotes I paid £434 all in from a very well respected local garage.

After this I took it easy for a few weeks enjoying the factory power as I'd just sold on my very heavy and lethargic BMW E46 coupe.










I did however give the car a quick detail with some G3 compound and refurb the wheels due to heavy curbing. The results were great. Hard to believe its a 14+ year old car.










I then decided to debadge the rear and purchase some plain number plates. Really 'cleaned up' the rear of the car. Same went for the front where I removed the Quattro badge and painted the Audi badge black.










Next up were coilovers. I've always opted for budget coilovers as I never keep my cars long enough to warrant £700+. The Audi could be different though...

After that some Audi RS4 reps were bought and referbed.










It was then time to get the front bumper resprayed. Had a number of stone chips that really wound me up. Whilst they were at it, I asked if they could also spray my badgeless grill in a matching gloss black - it's looks great in person, very pleased with it.

I then went about buying a V6 spoiler ad on for the rear. I prepped and pained this by myself. Pleased with the results as well!

After owning the RS4's for a couple of months, I went about buying some BBS LM reps (8j fronts / 9j rear ET35) 15mm spacers on front, 20mm on rear.



















I then felt the wheels needed lower profile tyres changing them for 215 35 18 on the front and 215 40 18 on the rear...difficult to see in the photo.










Next was to clean up the engine bay. Simple gloss black paint with the stainless steel bolt upgrade kit did the job. Have since bought a polished inlet pipe, just need a polished inlet manifold now!










That's where I am ATM. Looking to do a few bits in the next couple of months including fitting air suspension. Have just put a deposit down on a digital airlift kit. Hoping to get it fitted in the next 3-4 weeks! No more crashy coilovers and terror when i come across a slight bump in the road!


----------



## Ro5ltt (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good mate though would be interested to see a good photo of the sprayed front grill


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello n wellcome,
First of all ,my own pics arent that great.. 

Second really nice looking in some pics and great work!

Third and I think it may be the lens, too wide angle or something but the pic with the youth bus in the background looks bad, car looks v short  Also the pic with the bonnet open.Front grill looks bad, like a chrome morris minor one.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Cheers guys, I am aware the photos are, well, terrible. They are generally taken off the cuff with a two year old samsung mobile. The grill is professionally sprayed black though - just my poor camera skills letting it down.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks good, LM's are a timeless wheel 8)


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Ro5ltt said:


> Looks good mate though would be interested to see a good photo of the sprayed front grill


Tried to get a better photo of the grill this afternoon (tried being the operative word)










Wider shot of the car


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

The TT all booked in ready to get some Airlift Performance V2 love! Cant wait to pick it up next Thursday!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

8)


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Not a fan of Black TT's, but yours is lovely. Think the wheels really set it off! 8)


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

looking good buddy, although your loosing your static street cred running air! ha


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

kettle said:


> looking good buddy, although your loosing your static street cred running air! ha


Ha! Thats true but I have a one year old daughter who will benefit from a more comfortable ride - that's how I justified it with the other half anyway


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

jamieh said:


> kettle said:
> 
> 
> > looking good buddy, although your loosing your static street cred running air! ha
> ...


Plus she will love pressing the buttons to make it go up and down! :lol:


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

.....and touchdown - will take some better photo's when it's clean! Unsure whether I'm going to space out the rear and have it sitting flush with the wheels or keep it tucked like this...

It's an absolute pleasure to drive now in the knowledge the bottom of the engine / chassis are safe though!


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome
What's the standard rolling height?


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

kettle said:


> Awesome
> What's the standard rolling height?


Thanks mate, very happy with it. In relation to the ride height, I have V2 management which gives 8 ride presets. When starting the car it sets the car to a sensible ride height for most roads and regular speed bumps but I've also got a very low setting for flatter roads such as motorways - love the versatility. First time in a multi story car park with the TT for months today :lol:

Will get some photos taken when the weather improves...


----------



## Tigerblood (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks a great job Jamie, I'll have to keep an eye out for you I'm only down the road in Titchfield common


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Tigerblood said:


> Looks a great job Jamie, I'll have to keep an eye out for you I'm only down the road in Titchfield common


Thanks mate. Good to hear from someone local, on that note, are there any meets that take place in the area or slightly further afield?


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Few shots taken today after a good polish / wax...










This one was taken at the cinema car park before Fast and Furious 7. Call me weird but it was an emotional ending!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Air ride on I take it? Looks awesome


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Ian_W said:


> Air ride on I take it? Looks awesome


Thanks  yeah air is now fitted - pics on the previous page of it fully aired out. Great bit of kit!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

So jealous :lol: :lol:


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

Keep the pics coming... Making me want some lm's for the qs... People won't like that though ha


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I want air! Apart from looking awesome I imagine it being much more practical than low coilovers!


----------



## Tigerblood (Oct 1, 2014)

jamieh said:


> Tigerblood said:
> 
> 
> > Looks a great job Jamie, I'll have to keep an eye out for you I'm only down the road in Titchfield common
> ...


No idea mate I'm new to it all haha  did you do all the work to yours?


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

kettle said:


> Keep the pics coming... Making me want some lm's for the qs... People won't like that though ha


Ha, that may upset the purists! And another pic from the other day (any excuse ay!)












Ian_W said:


> I want air! Apart from looking awesome I imagine it being much more practical than low coilovers!


Yeah, the practicality has to be the best bit - driving over bumpy roads without that awful scrape is amazing!



Tigerblood said:


> jamieh said:
> 
> 
> > Tigerblood said:
> ...


Fair enough, will have to keep an eye out for any local meets. I've done most things I.e fit coilovers but draw the line at fitting air suspension. Too much money spent to get it wrong!


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Good clean up tomorrow if the weather is nice!


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks great! Wish my funds could stretch to air at the moment [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

After many hours today the paintwork looks much better. Very impressed with the Meguiars Ultimate Compound - easy to use with a machine polisher and fingers crossed the Carbon Collective paint sealant does what it says on the tin.



















Reflection - can't believe the paintwork is 15 years old!










Got ride of most of the swirls


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Bit of a boring update...

Car decided to temporarily give up on me. Was sat in the services having some lunch on Wednesday when the battery light came on. After returning home and turning the engine off, it would not start again when turning the key, the gauges however we're going mad. After a good search on the forum, it highlighted that the voltage regulator could have had it. £42 later it's back up and working!

Literally overwhelmed at the knowledge this forum provides, easily the best I've been apart of. I'm no mechanic but the forum helps makes these simple fixes very doable - thanks all!

Also I've added some pressed plates. Think they look very smart.

Pic of the rear plate...


----------



## NewFoundTT (Apr 30, 2015)

like the plates, just woudering where you got the surrounds from?


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

NewFoundTT said:


> like the plates, just woudering where you got the surrounds from?


They are part of the numberplate. Didn't know they'd come like that but was plesently surprised.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Wanted to do something different with the petrol cap. Was a toss up between carbon fibre and polished / chrome. Purchased this professionally chromed one for £50. It is amazing quality and I think it really works - hopefully the finish stays that way!


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Neighbours think I'm mad, but I do love a clean car!




























Thinking of getting some 9j wheels up front to match the rear. The lack of dish upsets me :lol:


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Now have 9J wheels up front - much better than the previous 8j's which had a very small dish and didn't fill the arches very well. Both pics are 'before and after'. It's these small changes I like best...


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks Amazing , what was the costs of the Air ride setup ?


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

Love it...
Although as we always have to say something. I'm not keen on badge less grills, prefer 3 bar with black rings


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

kettle said:


> Love it...
> Although as we always have to say something. I'm not keen on badge less grills, prefer 3 bar with black rings


I accept that. It is very marmite, but I do like it in gloss black


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Fisher4772 said:


> Looks Amazing , what was the costs of the Air ride setup ?


Thanks! Well the kit I bought was £1850 with digital management. There are cheaper kits out there but I've heard you get what you pay for with air ride. Then fitting will cost anywhere between £500 - £800+ depending on install unless you can fit it yourself of course...


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Looks great! Were did you get the air from? im looking into getting air fitted to mine soon


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Jamesc said:


> Looks great! Were did you get the air from? im looking into getting air fitted to mine soon


Thanks! I bought it through a local tuning company who also fitted the kit, however as your in Northern Ireland, it may be best to purchase a kit through caraudiosecurity? They regularly run a 15% off deal which will save you £350ish on an airlift kit wih V2 management, best kit I found after lots of research.


----------



## DanielBeaulieu (Jul 11, 2015)

Looks great mate! Im just starting in a similar situation from a lady owner who hasn't touched it for a couple years.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Interesting read and car is looking great, well done 

Where did you get the chrome fuel cap from? I like shiny things lol.

Warren.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

excellent thread - great work. Car looks amazing. Whats the drivability like? any issues?


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

warrenstuart said:


> Interesting read and car is looking great, well done
> 
> Where did you get the chrome fuel cap from? I like shiny things lol.
> 
> Warren.


Thanks Warren, I bought the fuel cap on eBay, the seller regularly lists chromed items for the TT including interior bits. His eBay name is 'bloodymole' for those who are interested.



LordG71 said:


> excellent thread - great work. Car looks amazing. Whats the drivability like? any issues?


Thank you very much, great to hear the positive feedback. Drivability is brilliant, far more comfortable than coilovers but still feels planted and responsive when cornering etc. The versatility of air ride is amazing and for as long as I'm interested in this 'scene', air is the only way for me - have grown tired of scraping the chassis and sump on each piece of gravel or slight pot hole :lol:


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

DanielBeaulieu said:


> Looks great mate! Im just starting in a similar situation from a lady owner who hasn't touched it for a couple years.


Cheers mate! I think it's a good place to start being almost certain it hasn't been abused, but in the same vein, it's not good for a car to be parked up for such a long period of time so service history and a view to give it a bit of an overhaul was key before my purchase. Also, with a username like yours, you must be attending the TT event next weekend at Beaulieu?


----------



## DanielBeaulieu (Jul 11, 2015)

Cheers mate! I think it's a good place to start being almost certain it hasn't been abused, but in the same vein, it's not good for a car to be parked up for such a long period of time so service history and a view to give it a bit of an overhaul was key before my purchase. Also, with a username like yours, you must be attending the TT event next weekend at Beaulieu?[/quote]

Exactly my thought, think i will start my own build thread. unfortunately not attending the event would of loved to go but a little bit too far for me to travel. Too busy getting a cam belt service! Good luck with the build mate!


----------



## ian_tt (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks good and your detaling skill sare very good.... i am local too fancy helping me out with my swirl marks!? ;-)


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

ian_tt said:


> Looks good and your detaling skill sare very good.... i am local too fancy helping me out with my swirl marks!? ;-)


Thanks Ian, not sure i trust myself on other peoples pride and joy as this was a first attempt on my car. Happy for you to pop round though and we can have a look - drop me a pm.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Little update...

I was so impressed with the finish of the chrome petrol cap that I purchased some other items from the same ebay seller.










Fitted all the parts minus the pedals.

Looks great IMO and really updates the tired looking metal work. Will be removing the remaining metal items and sending them off to be chromed in the near future so it all matches.










Pic doesn't really do it justice...


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Set about cleaning the arches and painting the calipers today...

Was met by this when i took off the front arch lining, I don't think they've ever been cleaned










All done and dusted with arch trim back in










Pic of the painted calipers - i know red has been done to death but i do think it works well with a black TT



















Wider shot of car


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice wheels, I see you went with a black and chrome theme. Looks solid man


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking good man. I'm a fan of the red brakes, not to sure they would work with my bronze wheels though.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Nice wheels, I see you went with a black and chrome theme. Looks solid man


Thanks bud.



NWDSdaz said:


> Looking good man. I'm a fan of the red brakes, not to sure they would work with my bronze wheels though.


I dunno - this Lamborghini pulls it off


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Brief update this month...

Managed to get my hands on a genuine leather handbrake cover










Looks great fitted along side a black leather gear gaiter




























So hard to picture the chrome - looks way better in person

Have also bought some osir carbon fibre interior handles which look awesome so once my other interior bits are chromed, they will be going on.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Just had an email from the guy I've use to chrome my interior / engine bay parts. They look great - cant wait to get them fitted now!


----------



## 2003mk1225 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi Jamie 
Im also from near by (Waterlooville) and have a black 225. I meet up with a car club called Antistock, they have a facebook page and website) and have meets at whiteley shopping center so mega close to you.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

2003mk1225 said:


> Hi Jamie
> Im also from near by (Waterlooville) and have a black 225. I meet up with a car club called Antistock, they have a facebook page and website) and have meets at whiteley shopping center so mega close to you.


Sweet - id been keen to attend the next meet if a date has been set?


----------



## 2003mk1225 (Aug 13, 2014)

jamieh said:


> 2003mk1225 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jamie
> ...


Im not in the UK at the moment as im away with work but if you look on the Facebook Antistock Community Page there is talk of meeting up before christmas 6th Dec to go karting in gosport.


----------



## 2003mk1225 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi Jamie, sorry for putting this on your build page but I cant message you yet. I just thought id let you know a few guys from Antistock are meeting for something to eat at Five Guys Whiteley today at 7pm if you are interested. 
Simon


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

2003mk1225 said:


> Hi Jamie, sorry for putting this on your build page but I cant message you yet. I just thought id let you know a few guys from Antistock are meeting for something to eat at Five Guys Whiteley today at 7pm if you are interested.
> Simon


Hi Simon, thanks for the invite, but I can't make this evening unfortunatley. Will keep an eye on the fb community page and see if I can attend the next one.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Finally got the carbon fibre handles fitted along with the chromed door trim. Pleased with how it all ties in and it really lifts the interior as the old handles were very worn!



















Before and after










Will get some better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Stunning car buddy


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Winter20vt said:


> Stunning car buddy


Thanks mate!  pleased with how it's coming along.

Tried to photo the interior again...










Decided against chroming the radio flap as I will eventually get a double din fascia. The vents / glove box trim and trim around the dash buttons looks smart though!


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Thought I'd update this thread as it's been a while...not been very exciting lately as I've been focusing on getting all the small jobs sorted before looking at a stage 1 / 2 remap. First up was fitting a used haldex controller bought off eBay due to the ESP light showing after 15mph. Surprised at the price of second hand units now - they've shot up in price, was great getting proper traction again though!

Next up was a new thermostat as it was showing 70 degrees on the temp gauge. MPG has risen since the fix which is a bonus!

Then I looked at getting code 17695 sorted. I was told it could be the N75 or N249 valve. Bought an N75 valve, didn't sort the issue. A new N249 valve did. Also got my hands on a Forge 007 valve as the standard unit made such a loud noise with the induction kit. Sounds so much better now, far more understated.










Next was the MOT......passed first time with just engine covers as an advisory.

Replaced the wheel bolts as the old ones were rusty and well past it










Just need to fit the carbon fibre valance the other half got me for christmas.










Now I'm considering a stage 1 / 2 remap and some different wheels. Also looking forward to the weather improving so I can mop the car and get it looking smart again!


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Managed to get out today to fit the carbon fibre rear valance as well as giving the car a quick clean

View attachment 3


View attachment 2


Then an eagerly anticipated package arrived which my daughter helped me open....

View attachment 1


Miltek non resonated cat back exhaust.



Getting it fitted tomorrow - from all the Youtube videos I'm hopeful it will sound great in person too.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

All fitted. Looks and sounds great!

View attachment 1


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Love this! Such a good stance when it's air'd out 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Ian_W said:


> Love this! Such a good stance when it's air'd out
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thanks Ian!

Set about sorting one of the rear wheels today as it was in need of some love after the tyre was fitted and me curbing it on more than one occasion 

Came out pretty well!



View attachment 1


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello buddy. Sorry if you did and I missed it but can you share details of who did the chroming? Looks very smart 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

higsta said:


> Hello buddy. Sorry if you did and I missed it but can you share details of who did the chroming? Looks very smart
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries, I bought a few items already chromed from a buyer on ebay called 'bloodymole' and decided to send him the rest of the bits I wanted chroming which he sent back very promptly and at a reasonable price. Hope that helps.


----------



## 2003mk1225 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is looking better and better. Are you going to any of the big shows this year?


----------



## higsta (Nov 29, 2011)

jamieh said:


> higsta said:
> 
> 
> > Hello buddy. Sorry if you did and I missed it but can you share details of who did the chroming? Looks very smart
> ...


Thanks for the info mate. Appreciate that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

2003mk1225 said:


> This is looking better and better. Are you going to any of the big shows this year?


Thanks mate.

And planning on attending a few. Players Classic for sure and considering UD next month. Do you attend any with Antistock?


----------



## 2003mk1225 (Aug 13, 2014)

jamieh said:


> 2003mk1225 said:
> 
> 
> > This is looking better and better. Are you going to any of the big shows this year?
> ...


We are attending The Fast Show and USC with club stands, I don't think anyone is going to Players or UD. I need a new clutch though before I can drive any distance.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Made a few changes last weekend which I'm pretty happy with.

First up was fitting a 60 mm boost gauge into one of the vents. Was a straight forward fit after reading a few how tos on the forum. Bought this one as it was well priced, manual and obviously 60 mm as I wanted it to fill the vent. Looks well and nice to know what boost I'm getting

View attachment 2




View attachment 1


I then fitted the TT Shop arm rest i bought from a forum member. So much more comfortable to drive now. Should have brought one ages ago.

For those who haven't seen an armrest before...

View attachment 3


Due to losing the space for a cup holder after installing the arm rest I went about following in WAKs footsteps and fitting it in the foot well. I've got a cheap ebay cup holder (the £4 one from China). I cut it down and sprayed the Silver part black before mounting it to a piece of thin ply underneath the mat.

View attachment 4


----------



## BrendanMG (Jun 27, 2015)

From one black 225 coupe owner to another, I really like what you're doing here. Few questions - where did you get your plates and spoiler extension from? I like them.

Are you happy with your LM replicas? Are they a decent rim?

Keep up the good work. It's inspiring me to hang on to my own now!


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

BrendanMG said:


> From one black 225 coupe owner to another, I really like what you're doing here. Few questions - where did you get your plates and spoiler extension from? I like them.
> 
> Are you happy with your LM replicas? Are they a decent rim?
> 
> Keep up the good work. It's inspiring me to hang on to my own now!


Thanks for the comments, pleased the car is offering a small slice of inspiration.

Both the plates and spoiler extension were bought off ebay. Unsure of the sellers as it was some time ago now.

The wheels are as good as you'd expect any replicas to be. They are starting to show their age in the lacquer but have held up well. I'll be looking to change them this time next year I'd imagine.

Best of luck with your car - the TT is definitely worth persevering with!


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Test fitted my new wheels yesterday. Think they look really smart.

Debating on getting them refurbished in chrome powdercoat at some point over the summer...


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Haven't updated this thread in a long time. Finding myself on the Facebook page a lot these days but still visit the forum regularly and appreciate the knowledge base here.

Not a lot has changed as of late, just been enjoying the car more than ever despite two years of ownership (this is a lot for me given I generally change my car every 6 months!).

I did change the wheels a few months ago but soon changed back to the mondials as they were a bit too mad for my liking.










Other than this I've been keeping on top of the maintenance sorting any issues as they arise. Although it has to be said, these have been minimal - touch wood.

Few pics of the car as it currently stands after a good polish today. Poor boys black hole glaze is awesome! I have their Natty's black paste wax on order which should compliment the glaze well.



















Next on the list is a stage one remap, the only thing holding me back is the inevitable clutch change...

Also, if anyone has a Votex kit knocking around in their garage, do get in touch


----------



## A20Something (Jul 27, 2016)

Really impressed with the work you have done!

Going back to your opening post... Engine Bay clean, know it was a while ago but any tips or products that you used that you could share?

Cheers,
A20S


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

A20Something said:


> Really impressed with the work you have done!
> 
> Going back to your opening post... Engine Bay clean, know it was a while ago but any tips or products that you used that you could share?
> 
> ...


Thank you!

In regards to the engine bay, I simply cleaned it with a spray wax and painted the engine bay plastics gloss back.


----------



## BBSparky (Jun 21, 2016)

Car looks great. Saw the wheels on ebay a little while back and would have loved them for my TT but couldn't get the money together in time to bid having just moved house . Only in Fair Oak so pretty close. Should definitely sort out a local meet up at some point as there seems to be a few around this way but never see them about when im driving


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

BBSparky said:


> Car looks great. Saw the wheels on ebay a little while back and would have loved them for my TT but couldn't get the money together in time to bid having just moved house . Only in Fair Oak so pretty close. Should definitely sort out a local meet up at some point as there seems to be a few around this way but never see them about when im driving


Thanks for the comments. I'd definitely be up for a local meet if something is sorted out.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Just made a big purchase for the TT.....a full votex kit!

Have been on the hunt for a full kit since I purchased the car but could never track one down. Then this one popped up in exactly the right paint code...

Hoping it will arrive by the end of next week!

Pics to follow!


----------



## Melvin084 (Aug 30, 2016)

Weren't you selling this

I believe I came across this when I was searching for a tt to buy


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

I did almost sell up 4 or so months ago to fund a more economical car for work...someone very nearly bought the car but I decided to keep it due to the time & money that's gone into it to date.

Who cares about MPG anyway!


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Finished fitting the Votex kit this evening minus the spoiler which I've heard are a nightmare to take off. So happy with how it all looks now, the front lip and skirts are just short of touching the floor which really finishes off the stance.



















Big clean tomorrow as the bumpers need a good machine polish. Will probably be getting the front bumper resprayed in Spring or possibly a full wrap. Undecided at the moment.

Anyway, another big tick off my list. NEED to get it remapped now!


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks amazing now mate. Well jealous of the votex kit. Just wondering did you fit the airlift kit yourself? And if so how hard was it as I planning on ordering a v2 kit with performance struts in the next few days.
Cheers


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

NWDSdaz said:


> Looks amazing now mate. Well jealous of the votex kit. Just wondering did you fit the airlift kit yourself? And if so how hard was it as I planning on ordering a v2 kit with performance struts in the next few days.
> Cheers


Thanks for the kind words mate. No I didn't fit the kit myself, used a reputable company who sourced and fitted everything as well as carry out a chassis notch. Good luck with yours though, it will look awesome bagged.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Been busy with the machine polisher today. The Votex kit was in 'ok' condition but far from what I'd be happy with. Really pleased with how the rear bumper and skirts have come out. The front bumper will however need paint at some stage.

Here are some before and after pictures



















And how it now sits





































Going to seal the paint tomorrow with Carbon Collective platinum paint coating and try to get some better pics...


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Stunning mate


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Great job! What polish did you use and what hardware? Been trying to get a decent one for myself.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking fantastic 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Great job! What polish did you use and what hardware? Been trying to get a decent one for myself.


Cheers guys.

I used G3 scratch remover for some of the heavy scuffs and scratches and Meguiars ultimate compound for a general tidy up.

In terms of the polisher itself, it's just a cheap rotary one from eBay. As a novice it probably wasn't the wisest choice but I haven't burnt any paint or cut through the lacquer, I'm just extra careful.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks we'll ts amazing what a good polish can achieve 8)


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks we'll ts amazing what a good polish can achieve 8)


Thanks! And yes, was surprised myself how well it came out. I think it has original paint which is much better to work with.



















Sorry, can't help myself...


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks great, can't wait to get mine on the floor now. Think the wheels really suit it.


----------



## Alv (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice fella... Have you done anything to the rear lights and headlights?


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Lookls amazing, well done


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

I've only just seen this thread, not sure how I've missed it but I have!

What an absolute cracker of a car, love what you have done, nice and subtle, clean and tidy, just the way things should be! Keep up the good work!


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

NWDSdaz said:


> Looks great, can't wait to get mine on the floor now. Think the wheels really suit it.


I bet. I've never owned a bagged car before and it is a game changer. Look forward to seeing yours finished!



Alv said:


> Nice fella... Have you done anything to the rear lights and headlights?


Thanks mate. I've done nothing to the headlights, with the rear lights I fitted a small red vinyl patch over the reverse light. Bought the vynl from eBay and cut to size.



YT-TT said:


> I've only just seen this thread, not sure how I've missed it but I have!
> 
> What an absolute cracker of a car, love what you have done, nice and subtle, clean and tidy, just the way things should be! Keep up the good work!


Thanks very much, clean and tidy is what I like.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Been busy tidying up the front bumper again today before it is resprayed next year. Started by spraying the 3 bar grill gloss black including the Audi badge. Kind of miss the de badged grill but this is a nice compromise and is definitely smarter looking.



















Also sprayed the 3 lower grills gloss black which really cleans up the overall look. I'll put it all together tomorrow and take some photos.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking forward to the pics!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Really pleased with how its turned out...amazing what some time, patience, gloss black paint and lacquer can do!

Before and after


----------



## Fastasaudi (Oct 10, 2016)

Really liking that glossy black grill..

Might give that a go on mine... 8)

CJ


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Amazing what painting the plastics can do to transform the look of the car. I did my front grille, lower grilles and rear honeycomb valance, it's taken years off the age of the car.


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Very nice! One of the best TTs I have seen, votex kit looks so subtle on a black TT 8)


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Fastasaudi said:


> Really liking that glossy black grill..
> 
> Might give that a go on mine... 8)
> 
> CJ


Thank you. Go for it, makes a big difference imo



YT-TT said:


> Amazing what painting the plastics can do to transform the look of the car. I did my front grille, lower grilles and rear honeycomb valance, it's taken years off the age of the car.


I thought the same. Something so simple makes a big impact. Just need to do the rear bumper mesh now...



Winter20vt said:


> Very nice! One of the best TTs I have seen, votex kit looks so subtle on a black TT 8)


Thanks. You're right, the kit does look very subtle on a black TT. Most people wouldnt notice a difference, but thats what makes it special.

Some pics from today. Love parking in parent and child bays - I have a 2 year old and was looking after my 4 year old nephew this weekend. The look on people's faces when you air the car out and two children climb out is priceless!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks so good air'd out.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Ian_W said:


> Looks so good air'd out.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I remember you considering air for yours? Would look amazing if you went down that route!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

jamieh said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> > Looks so good air'd out.
> ...


Yeah I would love it mate but have a wedding to pay for in 2017 so 3k on air ride got a pretty solid no from the other half :lol:


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Ian_W said:


> jamieh said:
> 
> 
> > Ian_W said:
> ...


Haha - yes I can imagine air ride would get a pretty resounding 'no' in that case.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Not a great deal has happened lately. Have replaced the corroded chrome petrol cap with a standard one. Hoping to buy a carbon fibre skinned one early next year.

Also bought an Rta fabrication double din fascia as part of the Audi TT Facebook group buy so can't wait to get that fitted. Currently researching which headunit to buy.

One pic taken a few weeks ago to keep the thread alive...


----------



## Adam-R (Dec 17, 2016)

Lovely car mate, digging the spoiler and stance of the car


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

The car looks great from the rear end. I had the double din fascia from RTA too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi mate just read though your thread!!!! great job the car looks stunning and great choice on the 3 bar grill hated the first. Looks awesome.

Regarding the fuel cap mate I've just had mine off a guy called Jay, i found him on eBay i was bidding on a fuel cap and someone outbid me. But he then contacted me saying he does these all the time. 
So i ordered one off him £100 he used real carbon fibre and its stunning really pleased with it. He even finishes off the inside lip and cap with black paint. You can just make it out in the pic I've attached. I'm fitting it this weekend touch wood cant wait. Let me know if you want his details.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Adam-R said:


> Lovely car mate, digging the spoiler and stance of the car


Thanks mate, I am very happy with it.



safariTT said:


> The car looks great from the rear end. I had the double din fascia from RTA too.


Cheers mate. Could I ask what headunit you went for and did you have to butcher any parts behind the centre console for it to fit?



LOWBOYTT said:


> Hi mate just read though your thread!!!! great job the car looks stunning and great choice on the 3 bar grill hated the first. Looks awesome.
> 
> Regarding the fuel cap mate I've just had mine off a guy called Jay, i found him on eBay i was bidding on a fuel cap and someone outbid me. But he then contacted me saying he does these all the time.
> So i ordered one off him £100 he used real carbon fibre and its stunning really pleased with it. He even finishes off the inside lip and cap with black paint. You can just make it out in the pic I've attached. I'm fitting it this weekend touch wood cant wait. Let me know if you want his details.


Thanks mate. Small world with the carbon fibre petrol cap, I was also bidding on the same petrol cap and recieved the same email, but you beat me to the reply . He said he'll have another one ready in 3 weeks which I'm taking!


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

I fitted an android unit called Joying. But later I feel maybe I should fit an iPad mini instead. The unit is OK though, does most of work as expected. And you do need get rid of lots of stuff to fit the double din, such as cigarette lighter. I didn't do this myself but asked for a local audio shop to do this for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

lol quality mate, well you will be pleased he does a great job . chuffed with mine.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

LOWBOYTT said:


> Hi mate just read though your thread!!!! great job the car looks stunning and great choice on the 3 bar grill hated the first. Looks awesome.
> 
> Regarding the fuel cap mate I've just had mine off a guy called Jay, i found him on eBay i was bidding on a fuel cap and someone outbid me. But he then contacted me saying he does these all the time.
> So i ordered one off him £100 he used real carbon fibre and its stunning really pleased with it. He even finishes off the inside lip and cap with black paint. You can just make it out in the pic I've attached. I'm fitting it this weekend touch wood cant wait. Let me know if you want his details.


Hi there, are they Matt black Audi rings I see in your picture, if so, I've been looking for some, are they the same size as the original ones and where did you get them from? BrianB


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Been a bit quiet on the TT front recently. Changed the front N/S drive shaft as the CV joint was shot. Will be getting the wheels aligned next week due to messing with the ball joints.

New and old 









Just waiting for the double din unit to arrive now. MOT time next month too so I won't be modding any further until thats all done. Few little niggles to sort as well including re aligning the exhaust which sits a little too far in with the new Votex bumper.

Still enjoying it though, maybe time for a wheel change in the spring...Undecided at the moment...

Quick pic this evening...


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

MOT passed! Few advisories such as under trays / engine covers & 2 small chips on the windscreen. The only thing I need to address is a slightly worn track rod end which will be changed in the coming weeks.

Have been looking into changing wheels recently. Seriously considering Verein Club Sport wheels in high gloss silver.










I've owned similar wheels in the past and have regretted selling them. Here's a pic of them










The other option are some splits but I really don't fancy spending upwards of £1.5/2k...

Also discussed a remap with a local company. Thinking I'll go ahead and buy a decat then map it. 260 bhp will a massive improvement from the standard 225.


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Love the Verein, really suit the TT.Did consider them for mine, but decided they would hide my brakes too much :roll: Glad to here she flew through her MOT, got mine on Tuesday.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

This came through the post today. Carbon fibre skinned - very impressed with it! Will get it fitted at some stage over the weekend.


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Have had to really consider what to do with the car lately as we're expecting baby number two (a boy this time!). I would hate to own a car which I cant enjoy with the family so instead of selling up, I set about searching for the smallest rear facing car seat (which is isofixable) on the market. This search highlighted the Cybex Aton....which fits!










Which means the car can stay!

Pic taken today


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Couple of updates - have fitted the carbon fibre skinned petrol cap. Really pleased with it, also good to know it won't spoil like the chromed one I previously had fitted










My new wheels also arrived! Verein Sport wheels as I previously mentioned. They are a little mad, but I really wanted something totally different.

As they are being unboxed




























Tyres fitted (215 35 18 on an 8.5j - all within the manufactures approved rim width to make sure I'm on the right side of the law!)










And a few pics I took over the weekend with the wheels fitted...




























Love this pic from a parent and child bay. The looks I get from the Picasso brigade are horrendous until my two year old gets out and they realise I am using the spaces correctly!










So happy with them! Love the comments that range from 'worst wheels I've ever seen on a TT' to 'they're awesome!'


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Spotted a pic floating around on Instagram and thought it was yours jamieh, looks so good! Love it!


----------



## AngelArs (Jan 5, 2017)

jamieh said:


> 84,000, black paint, black interior with full Audi service history.


There's nothing quite like a waxed up black TT  Yours looks great!


----------



## john.dixon63 (Jul 2, 2016)

+1, very nice car.


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Somebody's internet famous.......... 8) lol


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys and thanks for the heads up on Instagram NWDSdaz! Wheels have gone down pretty well overall.


----------



## AngelArs (Jan 5, 2017)

Where did you get your side skirts from?


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

AngelArs said:


> Where did you get your side skirts from?


They're Votex side skirts. Very hard to come by these days - only available second hand.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Those wheels are mental. 
I love them


----------



## wez-li (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm not a fan of air (I know I know) but really love this TT 8)


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Would normally say the wheels aren't my thing but no denying they look awesome when air'd out 8)


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Sits so well! Top work


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

mullum said:


> Those wheels are mental.
> I love them


Haha thanks, they really are mad, but suit the car well.



wez-li said:


> I'm not a fan of air (I know I know) but really love this TT 8)


Thanks mate!



Ian_W said:


> Would normally say the wheels aren't my thing but no denying they look awesome when air'd out 8)


Cheers Ian. I was very sceptical at first, but thought 'why not' and pleased I took the plunge...



YT-TT said:


> Sits so well! Top work


Thanks YT-TT


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

The double din unit from RTA arrived yesterday.



















Looking forward to getting it fitted, however, before fitting I am getting this along with all other lower dash items flocked in black so they all match. Unfortunatly the double din is a different finish and would wind me up.

I'm also looking in to paint at the moment to get all the imperfections sorted. Mainly on the front and rear bumper.

Pic taken the other day...


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Been fairly busy with the TT lately getting it ready for a few shows in the coming months.

First up was getting the double din unit flocked. This was done because the finish of the unit from RTA wasn't OEM, I therefore opted to flock all the lower dash items for some continuity. Currently waiting on the glove box, under steering wheel trim and dash ends to be finished, the double din is done already though...










Better pic of the flocking










I went with a CarPlay stereo as it works well with iPhones & navigation etc.

Currently waiting on some mirror casings to be carbon fibre skinned and have the car booked in for some paint - front & rear bumpers along with the passenger door as they need tidying up.

In the meantime i machine polished the rest of the panels and applied some carbon collective platinum paint sealant.



















This also happened on Instagram which was pretty cool!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking very well mate [OK HAND SIGN]

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Looking absolutely great - I like the wheels - nice to see something different!


----------



## J55RDD (Aug 5, 2017)

jamieh said:


> The double din unit from RTA arrived yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello do you have the link for this? Or what is the website I have been looking for one of these

Will it fit the rns-e double din sat nav from later Audi models?

Thanks


----------



## taz-tt (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi. I want to purchase a set of this wheels very soon but my TT is on static suspension so i'm wonder how this car look with this wheel when is not so low like your car on air suspension, because on air ride look just amazing.
Do you ave any picture with the car on daily drive mode settings?
Thank you!


----------

